# Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club 2012



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

2012 Schedule All Events @ Lee Kay Dog Training Grounds

"Picnic" Training Days
Jan 28
Feb 25
March 31
Sign-ups begin 8am, Dogs start 9am

AKC Hunt Tests
April 27 Derby-Qualifying Field Trial
April 28-29 Master, Double SR, Double JR

May 25-28 Double Master, Double SR, Double JR

More info and entry at http://www.entryexpress.net

AKC New rules allow several "versatile" breeds to compete :shock: 
American Water Spaniels (effective 4/1/11) 
Boykin Spaniels (effective 12/1/11) 
Chesapeake Retrievers 
Curly-Coated Retrievers 
Flat-Coated Retrievers 
German Shorthaired Pointer (effective 9/1/11) 
German Wirehaired Pointer (effective 9/1/11) 
Golden Retrievers 
Labrador Retrievers 
Irish Water Spaniels 
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers 
Spinone Italiano (effective 7/1/11) 
Standard Poodles 
Vizsla (effective 9/1/11) 
Weimaraner (effective 9/1/11) 
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon (effective 7/1/11)

Good Luck and Happy Training in 2012, we hope to see you at an event.
WHRC


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you having a Qual and Derby at your first test again this year?


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

I "believe" so but it needs to be confirmed at our Board meeting in Jan.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

lonedog said:


> I "believe" so but it needs to be confirmed at our Board meeting in Jan.


I certainly hope so. I plan to run both.


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Derby-Qualifying confirmed at meeting, added to original post.
Thanks


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Would it be acceptable to bring a young pup to quietly sit in the
audience and watch. I think it would be good social experience for her.

Thanks Spry


----------



## lonedog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes Sir, spectators and thier dogs are always welcome, watch, ask questions, and learn. Just keep yourself and your dog under control and all times......With birds, gunfire, and 50-75 other dogs around they get excited !


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks...
Thats my goal is for her see all the excitement and let her learn some more 
steadness. If she doesn't handle it back in the crate she goes. Then I could learn from it.

Spry


----------

